# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات متنوعة للتصفح

## أحمد البكري

السياسة الشرعية
المسمى:
تسهيل النظر وتعجيل الظفر

الماوردي



http://dla.library.upenn.edu/dla/med...urrentpage=158

http://hdl.library.upenn.edu/1017/d/medren/4987381


خواص المنازل والشهور والأنواء



http://hdl.library.upenn.edu/1017/d/medren/5185355


مسالك الأبصار إلى ممالك الأمصار

مج20-22





http://hdl.library.upenn.edu/1017/d/medren/4921113



خريدة العجائب









http://www.kb.dk/image_client_static...viewerR2L=true


ذيل لب الألباب في الانساب
أحمد العجمي



http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/160/dan/2/?var=


عماد البلاغة
المناوي



http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/270/dan/3/?var=


ديوان ابن خفاجة 





http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/267/dan/67


ديوان أبي العليف






http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/347/dan/66


تلطيف المزاج من شعر ابن [ال]حجاج



http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/367/dan/88


كشف الحال في وصف الخال





http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/254/dan/112/?var=

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

جزاك الله خيرا على استخراج هذه الكنوز ..

----------


## أحمد البكري

لتنزيل الصور:

من خلال نسخ رابط إحدى الصور ثم قم في كل مرة بتغيير رقم الصورة - كما في المثال الاتـي:
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_002.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_003.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_004.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_005.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_006.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_007.jpg
http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_008.jpg

وهكذا.......


http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_009.jpg


http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_010.jpg



http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_107.jpg


 \

http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_114.jpg

http://img.kb.dk/oja/codarab294//codarab294_115.jpg

----------


## أحمد البكري

النصف الأول من:
تحرير الفتاوي على التنبيه والمنهاج والحاوي

المحاملي الشافعي









http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/469/eng/500/

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح ألفية ابن مالك




http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/62/eng/439/?var=


شرح زيني زاده على العوامل


http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/36/eng/2/



تضمين ألفية ابن مالك النحوية
في الغزل






http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/264/eng/49/?var=

----------


## أحمد البكري

مراح الأرواح
في التصريف





http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/265/eng/192/?var=


ديوان شعر عمارة اليمني









http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/403/eng/431/?var=


كناش 







http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/339/eng/6/


بذل الاستطاعة في مدح  صاحب الشفاعة

 الخفاف







http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/514/eng/573/


شرح ديوان جرير والشنفرى وغيرهم

السكري









http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/348/eng/351/?var=


ديوان السلطان المملوكي قنصوه الغوري







http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/479/eng/78/?var=

----------


## أحمد البكري

تاريخ مصر

مصطفى بن إبراهيم المداح القينالي





http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/94/eng/431/?var=


بغية الملتمس في تاريخ رجال الأندلس

الضبي





http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/159/eng/76/?var=


مقامات الحريري 

بخط: خليل بن آيبك الصفدي

http://www.kb.dk/manus/ortsam/2009/o...n/object48364/


ذيل على الخريدة







http://www.kb.dk/permalink/2006/manus/161/dan/180/?var=

----------


## أحمد البكري

انباط المياه الخفية

حسين بن محمد كراجي
تاريخ النسخ 1084 هجـ-1674م

http://dla.library.upenn.edu/dla/med...MEDREN_4825651




> Author:
> Karajī, Muḥammad ibn al-Ḥusayn, d. ca. 1016.
> 
> Title:
> [Inbāṭ al-miyāh al-khafīyah] [manuscript].
> Kitāb Inbāṭ al-miyāh al-khafīyah
> 
> Origin:
> [Iraq or Persia], A.H. 1084 (1674)
> ...

----------

